# Audio CD mit Windows Movie Marker bearbeiten



## Fantimo (4. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine Audio CD auf meinem PC gespeichert (Format: .cda). In Winamp spielt sie. Ich möchte sie jedoch bearbeiten. Die Möglichkeiten dazu bietet der Windows Movie Maker. Ich kann jedoch die Audio-Titel nicht dort hinein importieren. Wie ändere ich das Format in eine Mediendatei (zum Beispiel .wav, .snd, .aif ...), damit das klappt? 
Oder gibt es eine einfachere Art, Audiodateien von CD in Länge und Zusammenschnitt zu bearbeiten und neu zu brennen ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe...


----------

